# spanish yarn



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

I have friends who are going to northern Spain in October. Does anyone know of yarn shops in Spain?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I have friends who are going to northern Spain in October. Does anyone know of yarn shops in Spain?


I am just jealous that you have friends who are willing to go to yarn shops for YOU on THEIR vacation! Or maybe one of them is a knitter?! Good luck!! "Foreign yarn" sounds like an exciting adventure!!!!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I am just jealous that you have friends who are willing to go to yarn shops for YOU on THEIR vacation! Or maybe one of them is a knitter?! Good luck!! "Foreign yarn" sounds like an exciting adventure!!!!


They often get a knitted thank you item...so in their interests also. I pet sit for them and it is another way they say thank you to me. As you know yarn shops are often in great shopping spots so the women are pleased to have a shopping destination and excuse to go there. I am fortunate.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> They often get a knitted thank you item...so in their interests also. I pet sit for them and it is another way they say thank you to me. As you know yarn shops are often in great shopping spots so the women are pleased to have a shopping destination and excuse to go there. I am fortunate.


may I ask about your avatar?looks interesting!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Fill in the name of the city and the state/country and see what yarn shops others have entered: http://www.knitmap.com/


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

cakes said:


> may I ask about your avatar?looks interesting!


It is called a hamsa or hand of fatima. It is a
symbol of protection. Recognized by Judiahism, Islam, and Christianty. Kind of all encompasing goodness.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> It is called a hamsa or hand of fatima. It is a
> symbol of protection. Recognized by Judiahism, Islam, and Christianty. Kind of all encompasing goodness.


Thank you for putting a name to it! Here's a link to see dozens of them: http://tinyurl.com/mwmfy6m


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> It is called a hamsa or hand of fatima. It is a
> symbol of protection. Recognized by Judiahism, Islam, and Christianty. Kind of all encompasing goodness.


thanks JJ and PG !!


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

theres a Chinese supermarket that sells everything in santa ponsa .they have wool and embroidery threads needles etc . don't do patterns there is also wool in a shop at antrax where the market is on .i was hoping to find a wool shop in palma but it such a big place .ive got a flat at the jardin de luz apartments does anyone on kp go there its a nice friendly place i take my knitting with me when i go there


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Check on Knitmap.com. I'd love to know where they are going in Northern Spain because my grandfather was from Asturias and I had a devil of a time finding one there. I was also in Barcelona a couple of years ago and the only place I could find yarn was at a department store...and I speak Spanish fluetly as I am a certified interpreter/translator.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

patocenizo said:


> Check on Knitmap.com. I'd love to know where they are going in Northern Spain because my grandfather was from Asturias and I had a devil of a time finding one there. I was also in Barcelona a couple of years ago and the only place I could find yarn was at a department store...and I speak Spanish fluetly as I am a certified interpreter/translator.


They are on a biking tour and will be in a variety of places. I spent three years living in Zaragosa as a child back in the 60's. I have great memories.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh! I bet you do! I would have loved to be a student at their Univeristy but back then it was only for the very wealthy.


peacegoddess said:


> They are on a biking tour and will be in a variety of places. I spent three years living in Zaragosa as a child back in the 60's. I have great memories.


----------



## beejaye (Aug 25, 2013)

I live in the Almeria region of Spain, there aren't many yarn shops here, although some haberdashery shops sell yarn, but these are few and far between. 
I don't recommend buying form the Chinese 'todo' supermarkets, the yarn is not good quality and frequently has lots of knots in it; also usually comes in 25g balls.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

I was born in France but my family is from Spain . My brother lives in San Sebastián and my parents in Fuenterrabia.......I agree, it is very difficult to find yarn shops. Maybe one of the big stores like El Corte Ingles?????..there are tiny shops that 'happen' to sell yarn, but few and far between.


----------

